# What is wrong with it



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 12, 2021)

Is it nitrogen calcium or phosphorus ?


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 12, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> Is it nitrogen calcium or phosphorus ?




Im dealing with something similar and went to get some cal mag the other day.. not sure just yet how it took to it but i hope yours dont progress as far as mine did.. you can see my post about it in sick plants or what not..


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 12, 2021)

BluntFullOfKush said:


> Im dealing with something similar and went to get some cal mag the other day.. not sure just yet how it took to it but i hope yours dont progress as far as mine did.. you can see my post about it in sick plants or what not..


Thank you but I noticed this problem started soon as I stopped feeding them nutes for over a week but I will thanks


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 12, 2021)

When i noticed it was around 2 weeks ago. I figured it was something dealing with my ph cause of the spotting on leaves but i was wondering how because i have a Ph pen.. i calibrated it bought some cal mag like someone suggested and now its just a waiting game for me.. you caught early unlike me so if you act fast im thinking youll be fine. i see you growing in soil just like i am, so after you get that wait a few days and see how they react to it. as far as what else you can do, well just wait on someone with more knowledge than this peasant lol. But BigSur51 said the same as what people told me in my thread minus the Ph but yea work on them babies and give them love by getting what they need, youll be cool in a few days


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 12, 2021)

BluntFullOfKush said:


> When i noticed it was around 2 weeks ago. I figured it was something dealing with my ph cause of the spotting on leaves but i was wondering how because i have a Ph pen.. i calibrated it bought some cal mag like someone suggested and now its just a waiting game for me.. you caught early unlike me so if you act fast im thinking youll be fine. i see you growing in soil just like i am, so after you get that wait a few days and see how they react to it. as far as what else you can do, well just wait on someone with more knowledge than this peasant lol. But BigSur51 said the same as what people told me in my thread minus the Ph but yea work on them babies and give them love by getting what they need, youll be cool in a few days


Thanks man I really appreciate it is this from the same issue ?


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 12, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> Thanks man I really appreciate it is this from the same issue ?



that looks like nute burn , to much N


----------



## fellowsped (Aug 12, 2021)

Check your ph with a slurry test to get an idea of your soils ph. Maybe give them a flush with correctly ph water with nothing but a bit of calmag in it. Don't be afraid to really put the water to them in a flush. They should start to recover quickly after that.


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 12, 2021)

fellowsped said:


> Check your ph with a slurry test to get an idea of your soils ph. Maybe give them a flush with correctly ph water with nothing but a bit of calmag in it. Don't be afraid to really put the water to them in a flush. They should start to recover quickly after that.


I did a flush 15 gal flush  ph water no calmag going to give them nutes tomorrow at a low ppm I normally end up with a ppm of 900+ when I make my feeding


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 12, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> I did a flush 15 gal flush  ph water no calmag going to give them nutes tomorrow at a low ppm I normally end up with a ppm of 900+ when I make my feeding


ph6.5 run off


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 12, 2021)

Nute





bigsur51 said:


> that looks like nute burn , to much N


  Nute burn for sure


----------

